# Direct tv r10 tivo model...UPGRADE



## lorganike (Nov 12, 2007)

I am ordering a upgrade from weaknees.com for my direct tv tivo...my tivo is constantly freezing and needs to be rebooted...Question: is it possible when the new drive arrives to copy the image using ghost and place it on another duplicate hard drive incase my tivo crashes again?:up:


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

You can copy the image, but not with Norton ghost. Google for 'winmfs' for software that will work with Unix.


----------



## lorganike (Nov 12, 2007)

what if i copy one drive to another using True Image???


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

lorganike said:


> what if i copy one drive to another using True Image???


Won't work, True Image does not understand the Tivo Partitions which use a file system developed by TiVo for DVR's.

The so called image backups are not really bit for bit copies of a drive but are bit for bit copies of partitions, to make a copy of a partition you have to understand it's file system. Since MFS is TiVo specific mainstream image copiers do not know how to handle them.

True bit by bit disk copy programs really only work when you have two identical hard drives because different drives even the same capacity usually have different drive geometries making a true bit by bit image impossible.

For Tivo you need mfstools or Winmfs


----------



## lorganike (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok, I will try Winmfs...however, could i backup my current tivo Harddrive and restore it to another Hard drive? or the issues I am having are more related to the software on my Tivo?


----------



## lorganike (Nov 12, 2007)

what if i used Instantcake to rebuild my harddrive or buy another harddrive and run instantcake, instead of buying a new kit from weakness.com???


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

InstantCake will copy a tivo image specific to your model to your new drive. It will not allow you to copy your recordings from your old drive to your new drive.

mfstools and winfs are what you need if you want to copy from your old drive to a new drive and retain your alreday recorded shows. The downside is that these tools will keep you at the same software version.

If your goal is to go back to version 6.3a to fix the freezes and reboots caused by version 6.3e you should use InstantCake. mfstols and winmfs can also restore from another software image but you have to already have one or know where to get one. 

As you may have already guessed there is no way to change the software version and keep your already recorded shows.


----------



## lorganike (Nov 12, 2007)

wedgecon said:


> InstantCake will copy a tivo image specific to your model to your new drive. It will not allow you to copy your recordings from your old drive to your new drive.
> 
> mfstools and winfs are what you need if you want to copy from your old drive to a new drive and retain your alreday recorded shows. The downside is that these tools will keep you at the same software version.
> 
> ...


I guess my main concern is to fix the freezes and reboots, i could always rerecord whats on the Tivo now...
most likely when the hard drive finally dies, i could buy a new drive and use the InstantCake cd again and revive my Tivo...
cheaper way then buying a whole new kit from weakness.com...
thanks for your help...


----------



## BigO2018 (Apr 6, 2018)

lorganike said:


> I guess my main concern is to fix the freezes and reboots, i could always rerecord whats on the Tivo now...
> most likely when the hard drive finally dies, i could buy a new drive and use the InstantCake cd again and revive my Tivo...
> cheaper way then buying a whole new kit from weakness.com...
> thanks for your help...


Hi: Do you still have a Cd with Instantcake for R10 Satellite Receiver on it. I have been trying to find someone with the Instantcake Software on it that would copy me one from it. I Cant find anywhere to purchase one from!Thanks


----------

